# Nub at 17 weeks??



## Jadenmia

Hey all, I was just wondering if girls still had a nub at 17 weeks or is it gone by that point? 
I was looking through my scan pics and it seems baby has a girly looking 'nub'... But I thought that the nub was a 12 weeks thing.. Lol
What do you think?? 
I was hoping for a boy and was sure It was a boy.. Until I seen that.
lol I find out on Friday! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 37


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nub theory only works 12-14 weeks , by 15 the gender is rather obviously formed and on display so no nub


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got a potty shot from this scan?


----------



## Hoping4Four

Yep, the genitals are pretty much fully formed at this point! I found out I was having a boy at 17 weeks in my last pregnancy and his bits were VERY obvious :haha:

I do see what you mean about the "nub"! I'm getting boy vibes from your pic :) Best of luck!!


----------



## Jadenmia

Thankyou for the replies!! I have no potty shot sadly, the tech said she isn't allowed to show before 18 weeks! Grr. Lol
My 20 weeks scan is in 2 days now.. I have felt boy vibes through this whole pregnancy but the closer I get to my scan I feel it must be girl.. Lol


----------



## BearFamily

Sadly they can't show potty shots as to many imigrants from country that do selective gender abortions tend to practice those beliefs in our country :(

I think you're having a boy :)


----------



## Jadenmia

BearFamily said:


> Sadly they can't show potty shots as to many imigrants from country that do selective gender abortions tend to practice those beliefs in our country :(
> 
> I think you're having a boy :)

Thanks for the guess :) my hubby really wants a boy desperately! I'm not too bothered but we have a daughter and step daughter. 

I find out in 4 hours eeek


----------



## BearFamily

I saw your post was from "yesterday" and got super excited until I looked down and saw that I'm now in a new day as it's midnight here 

Let us know how it goes as I'm super excited :)


----------



## Jadenmia

BearFamily said:


> I saw your post was from "yesterday" and got super excited until I looked down and saw that I'm now in a new day as it's midnight here
> 
> Let us know how it goes as I'm super excited :)

Ahh me too!! Il be back in a few hours and let you know :)


----------



## Jadenmia

ITS A BOY!!!! 

Ahhh so shocked and absolutely over the moon. I'm worried that it's not true.... But I definitely saw the penis clear as day, tech said 99.9% sure lol 
Sadly I didn't get a picture of the goods but lots of other good ones :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay congrats!!


----------



## BearFamily

:happydance: Thank you for letting us know, so exciting :)


----------



## Amazeballs

Congrats!! Boys are the best!!!


----------



## Jadenmia

Thanks girls I'm really in disbelief still! But so very happy xx


----------



## BearFamily

The idea will grow on you, and when they come you fall in love with them no mater what :)


----------



## Jadenmia

BearFamily said:


> The idea will grow on you, and when they come you fall in love with them no mater what :)

Thankyou!! Still trying to come to terms with the fact that I'm actually having a boy. Lol I feel like this is all so new to me now.. Since I have girls. Lol I feel like a first timer :D


----------



## BearFamily

Boys are the same as girls. At least with boy babies if their penis is up they're about to pee so you just put the old nappy over it again for a few more minutes. An intact penis gets a light wipe over, wiping from the base to the tip kind of like how you always wipe front to back with a girl. Also just like you don't pull on a baby girls clitorial hood never ever retract the forskin; both the clitorial hood and forskin are self cleaning until puberty.
Hope that quells some fears.


----------



## Jadenmia

BearFamily said:


> Boys are the same as girls. At least with boy babies if their penis is up they're about to pee so you just put the old nappy over it again for a few more minutes. An intact penis gets a light wipe over, wiping from the base to the tip kind of like how you always wipe front to back with a girl. Also just like you don't pull on a baby girls clitorial hood never ever retract the forskin; both the clitorial hood and forskin are self cleaning until puberty.
> Hope that quells some fears.

Thankyou!! I did look after my baby brother so I'm sure I will be just fine :) 
The circumcision debate is the next thing.. My hubby is done.. I'm from England where people aren't done.. And I don't feel I can do it .. So we will see how that ends up. Lol!! :) thanks again xo


----------



## BearFamily

Both my husband and son are intact and I found that my son was easier to look after then the baby boys who were not intact at the day care I worked for.
---
Do you have a pregnancy journal? Would you mind posting a link for me please :)
Have you seen any cute little boy outfits that you've wanted to buy yet?


----------



## Jar091210

Hi ladies! 

I have just found this thread and hoping it's still live! I have my 20 week scan next week and I am trying to work out the sex of my baby! I have just come across the nub theory and was wondering if you would give me your opinions?! Would love to hear your guesses!!! 

I think I've attached my 12 week scan ok .... Fingers crossed and thank you in advance :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------

